# Just got the Tobh Atty, pure awesomeness...



## tomcat (25/11/14)

Just got this yesterday, and all I can say is beautiful.

Alex at Vapemob Claremont, finally convinced me to get a dripper, and I have to thank him profusely. Finally I understand what you've been telling me all along, the flavor, vape and cloud density is just what I've been looking for.

And man, this thing kicks like a mule

Joshua Wyngaard, thanks for the recommendation brother, was vaping till i went to sleep and I think i woke up vaping

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## tomcat (25/11/14)

Sitting on my Evic


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (25/11/14)

I'll pass the compliments along to the two of them as they're not on the forum. Enjoy the Vape man! Looks great.


----------



## rogue zombie (25/11/14)

Nice looking atty.
Enjoy!


----------

